# 885xl Rear Hydraulic connections



## dovski (Aug 13, 2021)

Hy All,
This is my first tractor bought to do topping initially and has two spool valves. I have a side shift topper and am unsure of the configuration for connection of the sideshift Hyds to the quick disconnects. Does the spool port pressure and return with the hoses connected to both blue or both yellow connections? The left side connections appear never to have been used but I'm told they are return ports? Should the hoses be connected yellow left and right for example?

Excuse my ignorance, every day is a learning day........
Dov


----------

